# Nisei Week Open 2009



## royzabeast (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NiseiWeek2009

Finally, a competition in my area! Awesomeness. I'm definitely not missing this opportunity. Is anyone else coming? 

I'm not sure since this is my first competition, so what do I need to bring? Is their a entering fee? Identification, a printout of something, etc.?


----------



## babyle (Aug 3, 2009)

lol I think I might go to this. Not sure yet, but all you need to bring is your cube and 7 bucks for registration I believe. I would recommend bringing at least 20 dollars for other reasons I guess. If I go I guess Ill see you there


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 3, 2009)

If you are only doing 3x3 7$ tops should be the registration fee. I always bring like 40$ because usually people will sell awesome puzzles.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 3, 2009)

Sweet prizes, wrong side of the continent for me.


----------



## shelley (Aug 3, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> Finally, a competition in my area!



You act like there's never been a competition in Southern California


----------



## Bryan (Aug 3, 2009)

xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> If you are only doing 3x3 7$ tops should be the registration fee.



Don't make assumptions that $7 should be enough to cover the fee in all competitions. Various competitions have various fees, and the best thing to do is just look at the competition website and see what the fees are. For this particular competition, it's $7. In other competitions, they have $10 flat fees. In other competitions, it varies by the events you sign up for.


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 5, 2009)

shelley said:


> royzabeast said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, a competition in my area!
> ...



Yeah, I know that there was one back in San Diego like in May, but my parents wouldn't want to drive me more then somewhere an hour away.

You're right though, I probably was a little too giddy


----------



## Tyson (Aug 5, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > royzabeast said:
> ...



Uh... unless you consider your area the "one-kilometer radius in downtown Los Angeles," you really haven't been awake the last five years have you? The Caltech competitions have been within running distance of this one.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 9, 2009)

:fp

I might go. I do hope to do well on 3x3 this time.

Are there any cubes that are like Type As but don't pop as much?


----------



## andrewunz1 (Aug 9, 2009)

i might go because i Long BEach which is not far away from LA
But i don't think there is not enugh competitors yet


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 12, 2009)

Tyson said:


> royzabeast said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



I've only been cubing seriously for like 6 months. So I've just been on alert for competitions since then.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Aug 18, 2009)

Yay I'm going!! I can't wait!


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 18, 2009)

DevenNadudvari said:


> Yay I'm going!! I can't wait!



Me too! See you there. I'll be wearing a Roxas Necklace. (From kingdom hearts 2)


----------



## mmMarco17 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey everyone. I'm selling some stuff at the competition. See the list here http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14873

Thanks


----------



## hdskull (Aug 20, 2009)

mmMarco17 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm selling some stuff at the competition. See the list here http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14873
> 
> Thanks



I'll check out your 4x4, or anyone's non-Rubik's 4x4 and V5.


----------



## drept (Aug 22, 2009)

Do you need to pay if you are just audience? Might go there just to buy cubes.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 27, 2009)

How did that head-to-head competition go? I'm interested to see the results.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 27, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> How did that head-to-head competition go? I'm interested to see the results.


Results have been posted already:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NiseiWeek2009


----------



## Bryan (Aug 27, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > How did that head-to-head competition go? I'm interested to see the results.
> ...



He was asking about the head-to-head competition, which is an unofficial event.


----------



## happa95 (Aug 27, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> How did that head-to-head competition go? I'm interested to see the results.



The final head-to-head was between Cameron Brown and Daniel Chan. Both of their times were 15.xx. Cameron won by <0.5 seconds.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 28, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > kippy33 said:
> ...


Oh whoops. I didn't pay attention to that closely.


----------



## shelley (Aug 28, 2009)

There was a spectacular upset in the middle of the head to head competition when Devin took out Sikan, who had placed first in the first round.


----------



## happa95 (Aug 28, 2009)

shelley said:


> There was a spectacular upset in the middle of the head to head competition when Devin took out Sikan, who had placed first in the first round.



With a subsequent yell from Devin as he jumped across the stage.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 31, 2009)

happa95 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > There was a spectacular upset in the middle of the head to head competition when Devin took out Sikan, who had placed first in the first round.
> ...



lol, i got pwned.

Edit: to explain, Devin and I were racing during break, and I beat him every single time until he gave me this one weird scramble. I got the same one for the head to head, and I failed.


----------

